# Jimmy Durkin - Spokane Washington - Megaphones



## Harms (Apr 26, 2014)

I recently added a new bottle to my small Durkin collection, a smooth sided Megaphone that I bought at the local antique fair this weekend. I only collect local antiques and liked the home town history associated with the Jimmy Durkin items. This bottle was found and sold (to me) by another member here so I thought I'd post some pics. If anyone here has any Durkin drum style bottles I'm in the market, Cheers!Scott


----------



## sandchip (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice grouping.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 29, 2014)

Those Megaphones are really cool, the labeled whisky rye is also nice.


----------

